# Instalando Gentoo 2007.0 Fallo en las X (abierto)

## Solusan

Hola a tod@s,

Recientemetne he recuperado del cajón estas fantástica distro de linux.

Decidí instalarla mediante el instalador gráfico, pero por alguna razón no es capaz de detectar la configuración de pantalla, y consecuentemente no puedo acceder al instalador gráfico.

Existe algún parámetro para pasarle al kernel que pueda delimitar la resolución que le paso?

Muchas gracias desde ya.

----------

## Solusan

Alguna idea?  :Smile: 

----------

## Tirion

 *Solusan wrote:*   

> Alguna idea? 

 

Ciertamente no...pero segun se comenta, no es nada recomendable hacer la instalacion desde el entorno grafico, debido a que aun tiene muchos problemas, yo hice la instalacion clasica y todo fue bien, asi que te recomiendo que lo instales desde consola.

Un Saludo

----------

## Solusan

 *Tirion wrote:*   

>  *Solusan wrote:*   Alguna idea?  
> 
> Ciertamente no...pero segun se comenta, no es nada recomendable hacer la instalacion desde el entorno grafico, debido a que aun tiene muchos problemas, yo hice la instalacion clasica y todo fue bien, asi que te recomiendo que lo instales desde consola.
> 
> Un Saludo

 

Hola Tirion,

Así lo he hecho y todo me ha salido bien menos la última parte que me cuenta que no encuentra el /dev/sda3 como filesystem para poder arrancar:

mi fdisk -l es:

```

Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              14         252     1919767+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             253        9729    76124002+  83  Linux
```

El fstab es:

```

/dev/sda1   /boot     ext2    noauto,noatime     1 2

/dev/sda3   /         ext3    noatime            0 1

/dev/sda2   none      swap    sw                 0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      audo            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

```

Se te ocurre que podría ser?

Gracias!!

----------

## Tirion

Mmmm, para empezar, consigues que te arranque el grub? Porque no tienes niguna particion seleccionada para arrancar....

Aqui te explica como hacerlo

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap4

Luego, podrias postear tambien tu grub.conf? Para ver como estas arrancando el kernel

Espero que sea de ayuda

Saludos

----------

## Solusan

 *Tirion wrote:*   

> Mmmm, para empezar, consigues que te arranque el grub? Porque no tienes niguna particion seleccionada para arrancar....
> 
> Aqui te explica como hacerlo
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap4
> ...

 

Hola  :Smile: 

El grub me arranca bien si.

```
livecd / # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

# title=Gentoo

# root (hd0,0)

# kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r8  root=/dev/sda3

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

```

----------

## Tirion

A ver, segun veo, tienes la particion / en /dev/sda3, es decir, en terminos del grub (hda0,2)-->las particiones para el grub van de 0 a n-1

La imagen tampoco creo que la cargue,no? 

Prueba a cambiar eso, quedaria asi

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-r8

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 

```

Pruebalo y comentas

Un saludo.

----------

## Solusan

Buenas,

Pues si, si que me arrancaba al principio.

Al cambiar a (hd0,2) si que se me ha quedado muerto.

Pero el kernel me bota.

----------

## ekz

Añadiste el soporte para ext3 embedido en el kernel o como módulo? Debe estar <*> para poder leer la partición y arrancar correctamente

SAludos

----------

## Tirion

 *Solusan wrote:*   

> Buenas,
> 
> Pues si, si que me arrancaba al principio.
> 
> Al cambiar a (hd0,2) si que se me ha quedado muerto.
> ...

 

Pues entonces es problema de tu kernel....jejejeje.

Parece que hallas usado genkernel....yo lo intente una vez, y desistí, porque no fui capaz de arrancarlo. Así que al igual que antes te he recomendado que hicieras la instalacion desde consola, ahora te recomiendo que te compiles tu propio kernel, yo tambien creia que era dificil....pero creeme, tras unos pocos intentos (y seguir tutoriales para ordenadores como el tuyo o similiares) lograras que te funcione.

Saludos.

----------

## Solusan

que cruz XDD

gracias!!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

Yo he utilizado genkernel desde hace mucho y realmente es una herramienta muy sencilla y eficiente, pero creo que el problema no es el genkernel sino que no has dado soporte para SATA que por el timpo de particionamiento que tienes se deduce. Por regla no viene activado y hay que hacerlo, por otro lado esta el echo de que no posteas el error que te sale al iniciar y donde es que te esta botando. Una acotación más es que a mi en particular si coloco root=/dev/ram0 no me funciona pero si lo cambio a root=/dev/sda3 (Igual al real_root) se le quitan los males y se mueren los paracitos.

----------

## Solusan

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Hola a to2,
> 
> Yo he utilizado genkernel desde hace mucho y realmente es una herramienta muy sencilla y eficiente, pero creo que el problema no es el genkernel sino que no has dado soporte para SATA que por el timpo de particionamiento que tienes se deduce. Por regla no viene activado y hay que hacerlo, por otro lado esta el echo de que no posteas el error que te sale al iniciar y donde es que te esta botando. Una acotación más es que a mi en particular si coloco root=/dev/ram0 no me funciona pero si lo cambio a root=/dev/sda3 (Igual al real_root) se le quitan los males y se mueren los paracitos.

 

Veamos,

activaremos el soporte para SATA, aunque lo raro es que vea el kernel.

Esto que comentas no lo cabo de entender.:

 *Quote:*   

> Una acotación más es que a mi en particular si coloco root=/dev/ram0 no me funciona pero si lo cambio a root=/dev/sda3 (Igual al real_root) se le quitan los males y se mueren los paracitos.

 

Gracias.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Solusan wrote:*   

>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   Hola a to2,
> 
> Yo he utilizado genkernel desde hace mucho y realmente es una herramienta muy sencilla y eficiente, pero creo que el problema no es el genkernel sino que no has dado soporte para SATA que por el timpo de particionamiento que tienes se deduce. Por regla no viene activado y hay que hacerlo, por otro lado esta el echo de que no posteas el error que te sale al iniciar y donde es que te esta botando. Una acotación más es que a mi en particular si coloco root=/dev/ram0 no me funciona pero si lo cambio a root=/dev/sda3 (Igual al real_root) se le quitan los males y se mueren los paracitos. 
> 
> Veamos,
> ...

 

Es fácil en la linea del grub donde colocas /dev/ram0, me ha causado errores al iniciar el sistema, pero si quito /dev/ram0 y coloco la /dev/sda3 va muy bien y sin quejas

----------

## Solusan

ok!

Lo pruebo y te digo algo  :Smile: 

GRACIAS!!!!  ^_^

----------

